# Non Golf-Estate courses



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi there 
Would there by any municipal type golf courses where non-handicappers can go for a bash about? Anything really, just not crazy golf! I was wondering if I should bring a few clubs with me just in case I find a practise range somewhere around Caldas da Reinha. Thanks!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

pudding57 said:


> Hi there
> Would there by any municipal type golf courses where non-handicappers can go for a bash about? Anything really, just not crazy golf! I was wondering if I should bring a few clubs with me just in case I find a practise range somewhere around Caldas da Reinha. Thanks!


Don't think so, superb course Golden Eagle nearby at Rio Major,
9 hole Botado at Rio major
18 hole Praia d'el Rey Obidos on coast.
18 hole Bom Sucesso Obidos inland.
All have driving ranges and practice areas, you need to contact about visiting, could be cheaper to hire than bring clubs etc.
Coimbra there is a good pitch & putt course in the city close to river 
Golf is more of a private enterprise not municipal in Portugal.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*golf*



canoeman said:


> Don't think so, superb course Golden Eagle nearby at Rio Major,
> 9 hole Botado at Rio major
> 18 hole Praia d'el Rey Obidos on coast.
> 18 hole Bom Sucesso Obidos inland.
> ...


Hmmmmmm .... problem always comes up though, who would want to knock a few balls about with a non-handicapper! I was also told that unless one becomes a member private clubs are not really accessible and that costs for a casual game is v-e-e-r-y high too. 
I think it may be a good idea if one of the forum members with some land stick in a few flags here and there, it will certainly be a challenging links, then we can all bring some beer and a few chops along for afterwards!


----------

